# Morality and diet.



## ambush80 (Dec 7, 2015)

Maybe this is why vegans are grumpy.


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 7, 2015)

Nice. Those Japanese sure make good robots--almost life like, like. 

No but thanks for the clip. Very interesting.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 8, 2015)

gordon 2 said:


> Nice. Those Japanese sure make good robots--almost life like, like.
> 
> No but thanks for the clip. Very interesting.



You are an odd bird, my friend.


----------

